# Taliban Tactics Backfire



## tomahawk6 (23 Aug 2006)

Its amazing to me how we are able to operate in southern Afghanistan without large scale attacks on coalition forces, considering that this is where the Taliban birthed. I think it shows how much support the taliban have lost and how successful we have been. 

http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htterr/articles/20060823.aspx



> Let's All Self-Destruct
> August 23, 2006: In Afghanistan, often the best counter-terrorism strategy is to just stand aside and let the terrorists self-destruct. For example, the current Taliban invasion of southern Afghanistan, using several thousand hired guns from Pakistan, has produced some unanticipated, by the Taliban, side effects. For example, the Taliban's efforts to enforce Sharia (Islamic law) have been one reason some tribes have been reluctant to provide support. Another factor is atrocities. In one case, a group of Taliban hanged a 71 year old woman and her grandchild, allegedly for being "spies." However, the victim's tribe knew was nonsense. The result was that the tribe basically turned the local Taliban in to the police, with some casualties. In cases like this, police respond promptly when they get tips from tribesmen pissed off at the Taliban. The cops have learned that, if they want to survive, they have to be respectful of tribal customs and attitudes.
> 
> Another hugely unpopular Taliban strategy has been the attempt to destroy all secular schools. Attacks on schools increased about 600 percent over 2005. Some 210 secular schools have been attacked at least once, and about two-thirds of these have been destroyed. Scores of teachers and students have been killed and many more wounded. In some Taliban-influenced provinces, no schools are currently operating. This is very unpopular with most of the tribes. Even rural Afghans understand that a secular education is a major economic benefit for their children. This does not preclude going to the local mosque for religious education as well. But the Taliban are very insistent on there being only religious schools. Secular schools are considered un-Islamic. Thus the government merely has to offer to assist in rebuilding damaged schools in order to appear a better choice than the Taliban. Recruiting new teachers is more difficult, with the tribes being pressured to provide security if they expect to get any outsiders to take teaching jobs. This forces the tribes to actively oppose the Taliban, if they want to see the secular schools back in operation. So, although the Taliban are able to call on common culture and tradition to rally support, they cancel it all out by playing rough, and ignoring local sentiments.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Aug 2006)

As an aside (and probably highlighting why strategypage isn't always on the ball), the Taliban didn't quite impose _Shar'ia_ as the rest of the Islamic world would know it; IIRC it was a form of _Pashtunwali_ infused with some of the _Shar'ia_.  Of course, with non-Pashtuns not being keen on the imposition of Pashtun tribal values and most of Sufi Afghanistan being somewhat suspect of Qu'ran thumping Wahabi interpretations of the _Shar'ia_ (imported by unliked Arab-Afghans), it's easy to see that given security and a chance to prosper - which was off the plate following the Soviet withdrawl - most Afghans would probably avoid such draconian measures.


----------



## big bad john (23 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> As an aside (and probably highlighting why strategypage isn't always on the ball), the Taliban didn't quite impose _Shar'ia_ as the rest of the Islamic world would know it; IIRC it was a form of _Pashtunwali_ infused with some of the _Shar'ia_.  Of course, with non-Pashtuns not being keen on the imposition of Pashtun tribal values and most of Sufi Afghanistan being somewhat suspect of Qu'ran thumping Wahabi interpretations of the _Shar'ia_ (imported by unliked Arab-Afghans), it's easy to see that given security and a chance to prosper - which was off the plate following the Soviet withdrawl - most Afghans would probably avoid such draconian measures.



You can read on this in detail in the book "I is for Infidel" by Kathy Gannon.


----------



## paracowboy (23 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> As an aside (and probably highlighting why strategypage isn't always on the ball), the Taliban didn't quite impose _Shar'ia_ as the rest of the Islamic world would know it; IIRC it was a form of _Pashtunwali_ infused with some of the _Shar'ia_.  Of course, with non-Pashtuns not being keen on the imposition of Pashtun tribal values and most of Sufi Afghanistan being somewhat suspect of Qu'ran thumping Wahabi interpretations of the _Shar'ia_ (imported by unliked Arab-Afghans), it's easy to see that given security and a chance to prosper - which was off the plate following the Soviet withdrawl - most Afghans would probably avoid such draconian measures.


Shar'ia varies completely from country to country, for exactly that reason. Tribal tradition mixes with it, guided by the personal vagaries of whichever Qu'ran-thumping xenophobic mysogynist happens to hold sway at the time, in that particular area. Remember, in most of the ME, you don't need any training to become an Imam or Mullah, except the ability to sound off the Qu'ran by rote.


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Aug 2006)

It looks like progress from here.  
Taliban splitting. "Locals" giving up on suicide bombings and having to be explicit in its threats to maintain support. "Foreigners" being blamed for the civilian casualties and being targeted by All locals (Taliban or not) and the same "Foreigners" promising more blood. 

Not sure the Taliban Hearts and Minds campaign is doing as well as it might.



> Taliban leaders distance themselves from suicide attacks
> 
> By TERRY PEDWELL
> 
> ...



http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/07/19/1691423-cp.html




> Taliban to step up resistance
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (AP) - A purported Taliban statement Wednesday said the hardline militia would open "new fronts" in its fight against foreign forces in Afghanistan and threatened "severe" action in the coming days.
> 
> ...



http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2006/07/19/1692054-ap.html


Fair dealings and copyright act, etc.


----------

